
Ask HN: More Efficient Consolidation of Submissions - ColinWright
I&#x27;m really pleased to see some discussion of the &quot;Lunar Space Elevator&quot;, also known as &quot;Spaceline&quot;.  Currently the discussion is top of the main page and going strong.<p>But it&#x27;s not the first submission, and it&#x27;s not the only discussion.  In a comment I&#x27;ll list the submissions of the same story, but it was also discussed[0] at length 11 days ago.<p>This is a huge waste of resources.  Firstly, much of the discussion will be repeated, with some questions going unanswered in one discussion, and answered in full in another.  Secondly, space on the &quot;newest&quot; page is a scarce resource, and having the same story many times over wastes that precious resource.<p>So I appeal to you, the HN community, to propose how we can make discussions more efficient, and save the space on the &quot;newest&quot; page.  I&#x27;m sure the mods would welcome serious, implementable ideas for making HN better.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20895443
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20994233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20994233)
(Current, 100 comments and climbing)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20895443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20895443)
(131 comments, 11 days ago)

Others, with only a few comments between them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20981902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20981902)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20977142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20977142)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20966194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20966194)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20962119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20962119)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20959618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20959618)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20958501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20958501)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20950965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20950965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20893820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20893820)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20824589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20824589)

